# to modify or not to modify



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I just got a slingshot in the mail. I only shoot from 31 feet indoors so I should get pretty much all the marbles in a 4 inch circle. I shoot the first few right on the bullseye so I'm impressed. then I get wild flyer. i shoot a couple more and another wild flyer. If it was a couple inches I really wouldnt take notice and blame my form or something but I'm talkin like 6-7 inches off the bullseye with the flyers. I shoot gangsta and my high pointer finger is kinda uncomfortable which i'm blaming right now and thinking of doing a major modification. What causes wild flyers? because I use like 5 slingshots right now and I dont get wild flyers with them. It's been a while since I got a new slingshot do I just need to get used to this, should I get rid of it, or should I modify. I don't want to show a pic of the slingshot to be dissin somebody probably some of you know's design


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Unless I'm shooting a PFS, I've always found the source of flyers to be in the release. The other culprit for me is a pouch that's too big, too small, too soft or too stiff. Maybe I'm too picky 

Anyway, I would change the bands before I gave up or modified the slingshot too much. It is yours, though and if it's uncomfortable to shoot then you shouldn't feel bad about making some subtle modifications to the shape.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am with M_J. Release is the source of most of my flyers. Usually when I am using a larger diameter ammo or a pouch that is slick or to small for what I am shooting.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If you happen to be using a Saunders band set with the plastic pouch, that can be a source of fliers. Even though it can be shot very accurately it does tend to accent small problems with your release more than leather. Shooting a pouch with a centering hole can also cause fliers if the centering hole is a little too big. Shooting a fork too narrow without using a twist to get the shot clear of the fork will cause fliers also. Shooting a pouch that is too small for the shot size can also cause fliers. Tying the bands onto the pouch with rubber or a rubber tube will cause fliers. Fliers are more of a problem than most shooters realize. Most of the time they are usually small enough that they are hard to detect. Some times when they really start going wild, it takes a experienced friend to help you figure out what is going on and fix it. -- Tex


----------



## goodlumen (Nov 15, 2012)

Tex-Shooter any idea why the use rubber bands to tie up pouches cause problems? Many of us use this method because of simplicity and the belief that rubber holding rubber should be less abrasive


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Tying the bands onto the pouch with rubber or a rubber tube will cause fliers.


What alternatives do you suggest?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Very interesting topic ... I always shoot good at the beginning of a session then when the flyers starts I stop for a while ... that make me think that it must be a muscular issue behind that affects the release maybe lack of muscular elongation-relaxation between shoots ... other thing that I found that I shoot more flyers with balls than with rods (that's why among other things I like the rods) ...


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The ammo did feel a lil uncomfortable in the pouch, the pouch was kinda small. I switched up the band all together and did a minor mod to the frame to fit in my hand more comfortably. I waited a day and I'm shooting fine now. I was also just getting over the flu so that may have played a part with my inconcistancy in accuracy. It was probably a little of all your suggestions, mainly bad form and poor release due to a lack of concentration. It was not a saunders band


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Charles, on flates I recommend butcher twine and a constrictor knot with a little dab of finger nail polish on the knot. On tubes I recommend the knot in tube method with the same tie as above. -- Tex


----------

